# Co-sleeping pillow/bumper? x-posted in parenting sleep forum



## Cali2SC (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I posted this in the parenting/sleep forum but haven't had any replies yet. So I'm wondering if any co-sleeping moms over here used the pillow/bumper thing to keep baby in bed. I've looked at both the Humanity co-sleep pillow and the tres tria. Humanity has the extra bonus of an absorbent pad. Dose anyone have anything positive or negative to say about either of these items? We don't really have a good wall to push our bed against with windows and doors. (ok there is one, but it would be pretty awkward.) So we are looking for options to make this work for us. I appreciate your insight! Thanks.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

i slept alone with my daughter in a king sized bed. no matter how far i tried to sleep from her she eventually wiggled herself right up against me. there was never any danger of her falling out as long as i, and my breasts, were in bed.

i have the mattress on box springs only, no frame. when she napped i'd put pillows along side her so that she couldn't fall even that far.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

I was looking for the same thing (and wanted it to double as a pregnancy pillow) and got the Tres Tria. I'm happy with it so far. It's worked pretty well as a pregnancy pillow, especially as I've gotten bigger - I heard the humanity bed pillow compressed some if used as a pregnancy pillow. I think it will work well as a bolster, although hopefully I'll be better able to get around it and get out of bed when I'm not pregnant! The washable pad seemed like a nice feature, but I decided that I'd rather use towels for that purpose because they're easier to switch in and out. The Tres Tria was also cheaper and I preferred latex over the polyfiber filling.


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

well we dropped our bed off the frame and its just the mattress and box spring on the floor so if the baby did fall it would be a shorter drop then we used a bed rail http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Sec.../dp/B0000E0JDV ours is similar to this


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

We are getting this http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/infantcosleep.htm


----------



## Cali2SC (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you for all of the great input!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I co-slept with my first 2 and will with this one as well. I also slept alone in a king-size bed with the babies.

We were able to move the bed against the wall, but when they start becoming more mobile, we put the mattress on the floor and surround it with pillows. I find body pillows handy for this.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Not pg. but came upon this post. We used this:

http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/

With our little ds from the time he was a newborn until he went into his own bed. He is 5 and still has it on his bed to keep him from bumping the wall (since he doesn't fall out of bed now at his age).


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to the FB and NP.


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

This is what we've been using since dd was about 5 mos: Dex Safe Sleeper Bed Rail 48 "

It's worked well for us. We have a queen bed and can't put it on the floor due to the necessity of using the underside for storage. Also because of the smaller queen bed, I didn't want to give up any more space to a pillow on my bed, a choice I do not regret, especially now that dd's getting bigger. With the bar in the middle of the mesh, it's more stable than some rails, but dd toppled over on it a couple times and bumped her head so I made sure to keep it covered with a blanket until her balance got better. The thing's solid tho and dd has grabbed onto it and shaken the heck and it hardly moves (granted with me standing right in front of her of course so she doesn't topple over it).


----------

